# first time keezer build. gas line disconnect.



## John Whale (29/11/18)

hi guys. first time into kegs and first time keezer build. bought a chest freezer. coller on. 5 x taps through stainless plate. stc1000 controller.

question?
I want to mount gas outside and looking for a neat way to provide gas line disconnect. love any ideas. thinking of something like stainless plate mounted on back of coller with a baynet fitting of some sort and tap. or maybe somthing auto closing valve like to keep closed when disconnected.

ill add pictures of build here as i go. it wont happen overnight but. everything goes slow in my shed.

View media item 10893View media item 10892View media item 10891View media item 10890View media item 10889


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (30/11/18)

Nice looking setup. Not too sure about a self sealing connection but I just use a one way valve if I need to take the gas bottle off without taking all the line out. 

Not sure if it's in your plans, but I'd enclose that temp controller. Moisture can get in and cause a problem over time.


----------



## Meddo (30/11/18)

I haven't installed it yet but I've got a 5/8" version of the bulkhead below (not listed on their website apparently) and a couple of the 5/8" ball lock posts to go on either end - once it's through the collar I'll be able to use standard disconnects on either side:

https://www.cannonhillbrewing.com.au/product/12-bulkhead-100mm/
https://www.cannonhillbrewing.com.au/product/gas-ball-lock-post-58-thread/

edit: I'm actually going to use this for a line-out for a service line from inside the keezer, but you could achieve the same thing on the line-in from the bottle as well. For line-in I just run the line through a drilled hole in the collar and disconnect the regulator from the bottle if necessary, I've never had any need to remove the actual line myself.


----------



## Engibeer (30/11/18)

Nice thinking there Meddo. 

I kept it simple and drilled a hole slightly larger than the gas line, ran the line through as a permanent fixture and then sealed around it with clear silicone.


----------



## theSeekerr (3/12/18)

I bought a bunch of pass-through shanks (discussion here: https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/pass-through-shanks.99289/ ) for this purpose - they work great.

I have a line-in from my primary regulator coming in the back off the keezer, and 3 service lines from my secondary regulators available on ball-lock disconnects on the front (20kPa for the bottling gun, 85kPa / serving pressure for counter-pressure fills and keg transfers, 200kPa for force-carbing).


----------



## John Whale (5/12/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Nice looking setup. Not too sure about a self sealing connection but I just use a one way valve if I need to take the gas bottle off without taking all the line out.
> 
> Not sure if it's in your plans, but I'd enclose that temp controller. Moisture can get in and cause a problem over time.


thanks farsideofCrazy. i didnt think of moisture and will seal up.


----------



## John Whale (5/12/18)

Meddo said:


> I haven't installed it yet but I've got a 5/8" version of the bulkhead below (not listed on their website apparently) and a couple of the 5/8" ball lock posts to go on either end - once it's through the collar I'll be able to use standard disconnects on either side:
> 
> https://www.cannonhillbrewing.com.au/product/12-bulkhead-100mm/
> https://www.cannonhillbrewing.com.au/product/gas-ball-lock-post-58-thread/
> ...


perfect meddo. that's a great idea. thankyou


----------

